# Work permit through The PGC Group



## softyCanada (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi,
I have an IT contractor job lined up in Canada but need to be employed to obtain a working permit. The PGC Group has offered to act as my employer so that I can be consultant on that job. Do you have any info about them ? That would be very helpful !!!
Thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

softyCanada said:


> Hi,
> I have an IT contractor job lined up in Canada but need to be employed to obtain a working permit. The PGC Group has offered to act as my employer so that I can be consultant on that job. Do you have any info about them ? That would be very helpful !!!
> Thanks.


It appears neither you nor PGC fully understand the process. The company will need to apply to the Government to hire you. This can be refused. They will need to advertise the position across Canada and prove they did so ad could not find a suitable candidate.
You will need to be an employee. I doubt a consultant would cut it.
Don't know anything about the company.


----------



## softyCanada (Jun 19, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> It appears neither you nor PGC fully understand the process. The company will need to apply to the Government to hire you. This can be refused. They will need to advertise the position across Canada and prove they did so ad could not find a suitable candidate.
> You will need to be an employee. I doubt a consultant would cut it.
> Don't know anything about the company.


Thanks for your answer. I did not want to put too much info but yes the process is clear to me. I am just trying to gather some information about them because there is not much to be found on internet.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

PGC = Publishers Group Canada? Or Playwrights Guild of Canada? Precision Global Consulting? Or these ones: Company Overview ? Or something else?


----------



## softyCanada (Jun 19, 2012)

EVHB said:


> PGC = Publishers Group Canada? Or Playwrights Guild of Canada? Precision Global Consulting? Or these ones:xxxxx] ? Or something else?


None of them. Look in Google for The PGC Group. I can't post the link...


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

These are the ones that google shows me...
See also: https://www.google.ca/#hl=en&gs_nf=....,cf.osb&fp=ef0649432a5b09fe&biw=1188&bih=622
Maybe you can write down the address in a more creative way, like pgc [dot] ca?


----------



## softyCanada (Jun 19, 2012)

EVHB said:


> These are the ones that google shows me...
> See also: https://www.google.ca/#hl=en&gs_nf=....,cf.osb&fp=ef0649432a5b09fe&biw=1188&bih=622
> Maybe you can write down the address in a more creative way, like pgc [dot] ca?


Hi,
That's true, here is the website address... thePGCgroupDOTca
Thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Is it possible that you get the name wrong? Because your link gives


> Oops! Internet Explorer could not find www.thepgcgroup.ca
> 
> Did you mean: www.*thepgcgroup.*com
> 
> ...


So, instead of PGC, could it be GPC? (but I couldn't find a gpc.ca... only a gpc.com)
That gpcgroup only has offices in Aghanistan, Abu Dhabi and the US. Don't see offices in Canada.


----------



## softyCanada (Jun 19, 2012)

EVHB said:


> Is it possible that you get the name wrong? Because your link gives
> 
> So, instead of PGC, could it be GPC? (but I couldn't find a gpc.ca... only a gpc.com)
> That gpcgroup only has offices in Aghanistan, Abu Dhabi and the US. Don't see offices in Canada.


Sorry, it's thepgcgroupDOTcom


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok!
Have you read this one: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/am...merica/52211-moving-sydney-australia-nyc.html

http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1310946

Do you have to pay them any costs? If so: don't do it!


----------



## moeg (Jan 3, 2014)

softyCanada said:


> Hi,
> I have an IT contractor job lined up in Canada but need to be employed to obtain a working permit. The PGC Group has offered to act as my employer so that I can be consultant on that job. Do you have any info about them ? That would be very helpful !!!
> Thanks.


Hi,

Did you end up using PGC Group? I am moving to the US and looking to use them as an umbrella company to handle my payroll. Companies offering umbrella services seem to be few and far between in the US and wondered what PGC Group are like, and if anyone has had any experience with them.


----------



## sohoney (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi Guys! 

Any updates on PGC company ? I just got an offer from them , not sure how this company is. I am an Australian looking for a job in states in Finance and accounting field. Finding it difficult to find a job and tips or help plssssss


----------



## moeg (Jan 3, 2014)

*PGC Group*



sohoney said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Any updates on PGC company ? I just got an offer from them , not sure how this company is. I am an Australian looking for a job in states in Finance and accounting field. Finding it difficult to find a job and tips or help plssssss


Hi Sohoney,

I ended up using PGC Group to act as my umbrella company since I am working in the US contracting through a UK company. I have been nothing but impressed with their services so far - I was initially a little reluctant and had my reservations, simply since I had heard very little about them (aside from on this forum). The guys at PGC Group have been nothing but helpful and professional. I even went into their NY office to meet with them and I can assure you they are the real deal.


----------



## sohoney (Mar 13, 2014)

*PGC group*

Thanks heaps Moeg for your response really do appreciate it. 

Have some questions ,could u please me advice what's the benefit of working with them. My understanding is just do the visa paper work and do not help us in finding jobs.

My biggest challenge is finding a job , eligible for E3 visa, most company do not want to talk to me after I say I need a working visa. Any tips or company that I could contact for jobs as a Business or Financial Analyst.

Thanking you once again.


----------



## WSL (Mar 19, 2014)

Moeg

Can you please explain to me what you mean by "since I am working in the US contracting through a UK company"? I am currently contracting in UK through a limited company, but have been given a contract role in NY. I am Australian but don't have a US visa (and the US company won't sponsor me since I am just a contractor). I found the PGC Group who said they can support E3 - why do you need your UK company if you are going through PGC Group? For contractors, it is cheaper to set up a US version limited company then do your E3? 

Thanks
WSL


----------

